# Uniqlo OCBD?



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

My apologies if this has been covered somewhere else, but I haven't been able to find anything using the search function.

I was looking at the Slim Fit OCBD from Uniqlo and was wondering if anyone could speak to the fit. I'm 5'9 and built like a distance runner so I have trouble finding shirts that. I read a lone review that complained that their stuff ran big, but haven't been able to find anything else to confirm or challenge that.

I've been lurking for a while and have seen some Uniqlo stuff pop up in the "What are you wearing" threads and am hoping someone has some experience with the shirts.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't try it on. It has the type of tiny collar that's common with a lot of youth-oriented brands like J.Crew. That being said, the quality is about the same as those types of brands. My guess based on the other Uniqlo stuff is that it's slim cut, but not too slim.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

Do you think the Rugby RL OCBDs are enough of a step up quality wise for the difference in price?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you just wait for a Brooks sale, they'll be $50. But I've heard decent things about the Rugby shirts.


----------



## Blessings (Nov 6, 2011)

I have two of them. They are good shirts, and well made for their price - I'd say the quality is above J crew. The biggest problem however lies in the collar. It is very small and you will struggle to wear a tie with it. It sits very low on the neck which makes it more comfortable and casual but impossible to wear a tie with. When I wear it under a sportscoat the collar drops under the coat - not a good look. That said, for 30ish bucks on sale, they are an absolute steal and perfect for casual summer wear


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I know everyone's tired of me recommending them, but for the money you really can't do worse than Ratio Clothing's Campus Oxford. The collar is not too short and is rolled nicely (as much as can be at 3" anyway), the construction and fabric quality is good, and it's made in the States. "Liking" them on Facebook knocks the price down to $73 for your first order. The Ratio Slim Fit is a true slim fit. If you're thin and in good shape it should fit well. I found it a little _too_ fitted for my liking, but everyone has their preferences.

Did I mention you can customize it? :icon_smile_big:

https://www.ratioclothing.com/c-17-oxford.aspx


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

MDP said:


> Do you think the Rugby RL OCBDs are enough of a step up quality wise for the difference in price?


Yes, they'll be better quality, but also suffer the same design flaws. Hookem has the right idea. Wait for Brooks Brothers. With 4 fits and deep sales they're the benchmark.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I know everyone's tired of me recommending them, but for the money you really can't do worse than Ratio Clothing's Campus Oxford. The collar is not too short and is rolled nicely (as much as can be at 3" anyway), the construction and fabric quality is good, and it's made in the States. "Liking" them on Facebook knocks the price down to $73 for your first order. The Ratio Slim Fit is a true slim fit. If you're thin and in good shape it should fit well. I found it a little _too_ fitted for my liking, but everyone has their preferences.
> 
> Did I mention you can customize it? :icon_smile_big:
> 
> https://www.ratioclothing.com/c-17-oxford.aspx


This sounds interesting. I like that they take the chest measurement and have quarter inch neck sizes.

I have a couple of BB shirts and my necksize/sleeve length are big enough that the extra slim shirts end up looking like regular, blousey shirts on me. So even if they're a bit more it might be worth it since I have to have the BB shirts tailored to fit right. (Sometimes I end up buying a shirt with the collar 1/2" small so the body is smaller)

I've never met a shirt that was too fitted, at least in the torso, that also fit my shoulders.

Thanks for the help so far everyone.


----------



## Bourbon (Mar 9, 2012)

MDP said:


> I've never met a shirt that was too fitted, at least in the torso, that also fit my shoulders.


I feel your pain. Even the BB extra-slim are too big. I recently grabbed a RL Rugby polo to try them out, and the XL was actually a nice fit (I'm 6'4, 215#). If you ever find anything off the rack that works, let me know.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

MDP said:


> This sounds interesting. I like that they take the chest measurement and have quarter inch neck sizes.
> 
> I have a couple of BB shirts and my necksize/sleeve length are big enough that the extra slim shirts end up looking like regular, blousey shirts on me. So even if they're a bit more it might be worth it since I have to have the BB shirts tailored to fit right. (Sometimes I end up buying a shirt with the collar 1/2" small so the body is smaller)
> 
> ...


Yeah, the chest measurement really helps. The Ratio Slim Fit was actually a little TOO slim for me. For people who aren't athletic or a perfect 6" drop, I'd recommend trying the Classic Fit first, but you sound like you're in good shape and can wear the Slim Fit well. Getting exact neck sizes and sleeve sizes will also allow you to wear it with a coat and tie, unlike the Uniqlo which may as well be a sport shirt only for wearing with jeans.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Yeah, the chest measurement really helps. The Ratio Slim Fit was actually a little TOO slim for me. For people who aren't athletic or a perfect 6" drop, I'd recommend trying the Classic Fit first, but you sound like you're in good shape and can wear the Slim Fit well. Getting exact neck sizes and sleeve sizes will also allow you to wear it with a coat and tie, unlike the Uniqlo which may as well be a sport shirt only for wearing with jeans.


Looking at the site more I'm more than likely going to pick up a blue ocbd from them.

Fit wise, the BB extra slim fit sport shirts fit me well in a size small (except the neck) after a wash so I'm hoping the Ratio Slim will be in the same area--I'm 5'9" and weigh 145# on a good day.

I was hoping to pick up a shirt for an academic conference at the end of the month but the Ratio shirts look like they're worth waiting for.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Uniqlo sleeves are too short.


----------

